# If you have a Wyndham Discovery PKG can you use your member # to buy resale



## inwoodjoe (Apr 30, 2009)

Greetings to all,  
First of all we have been avid readers and learned quite a bit and have decided to post with questions of our own regarding Wyndham Points/TS M.   We do hope we have the right Forum.  
We have purchased a Wyndham Discovery Package consisting of 189,000 points. 4/4/09 (las Vegas presentation, Whew! was it long, took a little bit over 3 hours when they suddenly offered this package to us.) Well we bought into this package. Now here is where our question comes in.

Since we bought this package and we were given a member number (and of course a contract number) and we additionally managed to setup our wyndham account. Now, when we start to utilize these points to stay somewhere and we have let's just say 89,000 points remaining. Now if we like the way the system works and opt to buy "resale" (Yes, I have read through TUG numerous times on this issue) can we use this same member number Wyndham assigned us to transfer points into when we buy resale since the account is already established? Or do we have to get a new member number?

Would any remaining amounts we have left from our Discovery Package be added to whatever points we purchase?

Is the Discovery package only for Discovery package usage and the membership cancels after the points finish or the expiration time frame ends?

Does Wyndham keep a member number current for possible purchases through them only and not for any resale transactions?

Has anyone ever gone through this transaction if they bought through EBAY or other resale purchases?

How easy was it for you to buy resale or through EBAY and have your points transferred into an existing account?

Once you establish the Wyndham account (if need be) will Wyndham keep track of your maintenance fees for the purchase/s you made (not through them of course)? 

What is the difference   in layman terms of course on these meanings

Undivided interest?

Fixed week?

Float/Flex week?

Which is better to purchase?

Are there any benefits if you purchase resale? i.e. would you have a Wyndham Plus account or standard or express reservation rights, a 2,3,4 night stays (not prime time of course) somewhere in the Wyndham program? 

Thanks to anyone for information on this program. We are just trying to learn the ropes from all those experiences out there.  
Respectfully
Inwoodjoe and family 

Just to note we do realize we would not have any VIP perks but that is okay during the course of the long run. 

By the way we own a 52 fixed week Timeshare at Shearaton Vistana,(Orlando ,FL) just rying to add more flavor. I do believe I cannot get points for our current TS since we won't buy from the Resort itself, I think?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 30, 2009)

You will probably get a different member number, if you make an ebay purchase.  I don't know if they will keep your current number active, in case it is a temporary number of some sort.  

Smart decision to buy resale.  Most ebay sellers are good at what they do, and the closing companies are usually pretty good, too.


----------



## kalua (May 1, 2009)

*wyndham discovery*

the answer to those questions are no your acct. # will change unless there is a mess up(unlikely) my daughter did the discovery,and I bouhgt retail,then resinded, we both got different #


----------



## inwoodjoe (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for some of the answers. any information on the other questions?
Thanks


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 2, 2009)

Not discover owner, so can not answer your question about the account.  But I believe sometimes people buy small retail and get discover package.  And their whole package will be in VIP or Gold VIP during the year the discover package.  So I will believe it is under the same account.  I would guess that as long as your account is active, there will be troublesome for them to keep two account(s).  But sometimes they do a lot of things troublesome.

However, my understanding is the point that back up discover is different than regular point, the way it is used, the way the MF is paid (they did not pay MF), and they way it is renewed (they don't have renew, and their live span 2 years or over the contract term).  so you can not savage the unused discover point unless you purchase retail at the end, in that case, they take away your discover point and give you regular points.

But I am speaking some program I have no idea about it.

I do know that when I bought resale, they just put them into the account I have which was established when I bought retail to start with.





inwoodjoe said:


> Does Wyndham keep a member number current for possible purchases through them only and not for any resale transactions?



again, don't know discover program, for other combination, Wyndham will give you one account unless you bought too many contracts



inwoodjoe said:


> How easy was it for you to buy resale or through EBAY and have your points transferred into an existing account?



depends on the person doing the closing the local government that the actual deed transfer needs to be recorded and if the Wyndham people that handle ownership transfer is new or experienced or well trained.  It could be as quick as 1 month to as long as 9 month.



inwoodjoe said:


> Once you establish the Wyndham account (if need be) will Wyndham keep track of your maintenance fees for the purchase/s you made (not through them of course)?



Yes, they collect all MF from all contracts, no matter if it is resale or not.  There is no difference between retail purchase and resale purchase.  Not before, not in the near future.



inwoodjoe said:


> What is the difference   in layman terms of course on these meanings
> 
> Undivided interest?
> 
> ...



UDI is they sold the whole unit to you, you don't own particular, but instead a share with all other owners in that whole unit (it can be the whole resort, one phase, few buildings within a phase).

Fix and floating are from their original.  Some may converted to their point program, some has not.  

If they converted to the point,
There are 2 things that different them
1. how MF is calculated,
2. how you reserve at ARP period.

MF for fix and float is total cost per your deeded room (1BD, 2BD, 3BD) divided by 52.
MF for UDI is total cost divided by total points.

At ARP, UDI can reserve all potential units and time range.
fix week can only get the unit and the week the underline deed assigned.
float can get all week the underline assigned.



inwoodjoe said:


> Which is better to purchase?


depends.  New resorts only have UDI.  old resort only has fix or float.  Resort with mixed, prime season, bigger room unit is better than UDI.



inwoodjoe said:


> Are there any benefits if you purchase resale? i.e. would you have a Wyndham Plus account or standard or express reservation rights, a 2,3,4 night stays (not prime time of course) somewhere in the Wyndham program?
> 
> Just to note we do realize we would not have any VIP perks but that is okay during the course of the long run.



There are no benefit difference between retail and resale purchase on those item(s) you list.  In fact take out the VIP, and free Parntership Plus (which allow you to get to RCI point inventory but you can add them paying one time 2,395.  No other difference.

In short term, they may throw out closing cost by adding more money on your purchase cost, they may give you more one time use point immediately, and as said, they can roll your discover points to temp, one time use point.

They can take your unwanted week, apply some discount toward your purchase by add more on your purchase cost (no joking) as a favor to their special customer.

If you don't look at the resale only cost 1/10 or less than the cost of the retail, there is no difference.



inwoodjoe said:


> By the way we own a 52 fixed week Timeshare at Shearaton Vistana,(Orlando ,FL) just rying to add more flavor. I do believe I cannot get points for our current TS since we won't buy from the Resort itself, I think?



That is correct.  Your week is not Wyndhyam, you have to purchase retail to bring them in.

Jya-Ning


----------



## inwoodjoe (May 4, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> UDI is they sold the whole unit to you, you don't own particular, but instead a share with all other owners in that whole unit (it can be the whole resort, one phase, few buildings within a phase).
> 
> *Are their any examples of current UDI's out there in Wyndham?*
> 
> ...



Thanks for any other info you might have guys.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 5, 2009)

inwoodjoe said:


> Are their any examples of current UDI's out there in Wyndham?



DC, Las Vegas, Branson, Smoky Mountain, Governor Green, Wilkikki, Bonnet Creek, and a lot more.  The easiest way is to go to forums.atozed.com, open the MF spreadsheet, if it is single digit, it is UDI, else if it usually was established as fix or floating week and sold that way, than later on Wyndham start the conversion.



inwoodjoe said:


> There are no benefit difference between retail and resale purchase on those item(s) you list. In fact take out the VIP, and free Parntership Plus (which allow you to get to RCI point inventory but you can add them paying one time 2,395. No other difference.
> 
> (You lost me here witht the $2,395.00)??



It is Partnership Plus program.  If you purchase resell, you will only get RCI week account, thus, you can not get RCI point inventories, and can not use your point on RCI's point to Airline, to Disney ticket, to Rental Car (usually, they are very bad deal, they are better than if you give them the point for MF).

You can however pay them $2,395 to add Partnership Plus program (or make a retail purchase if you want).  It will apply to all your contracts, and allow you to do all the stuff RCI point account allow, except it is a different class account, you have to go through a VC to take any action, but it does allow you to get all RCI point account.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Culli (May 5, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> You can however pay them $2,395 to add Partnership Plus program (or make a retail purchase if you want).  It will apply to all your contracts, and allow you to do all the stuff RCI point account allow, except it is a different class account, you have to go through a VC to take any action, but it does allow you to get all RCI point account.
> 
> Jya-Ning



How would that work to get points in RCI?  Is there a link?  I know how Wyndham converts to weeks etc but didn't realize the pts option.

Thanks


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 5, 2009)

Culli said:


> How would that work to get points in RCI?  Is there a link?  I know how Wyndham converts to weeks etc but didn't realize the pts option.
> 
> Thanks



Good, you are Wyndham owner.  Open the on-line directory, read through pp308-327

Especially pp313-315.

Wyndham is knowing good at make changes for something too good to be true though.  So you probably want to search on the forums.atozed.com RCI exchange to see who is PP owner and send them private mail to ask their experience (Sorry I am not, but Sandy is ).  Instead trying to openly discuss it.  There are situations where it is very benefit deal.  

Each person have different way of valuing if something is worth or not.  At this moment, with not Grand Kids, I don't think it worth for me to add that options.  And when I am ready, maybe there will be other system more best for that kind of purpose, i.e. if RCI still can hold its end of bargin.  I suspect it will be the same for most people that have restrict time of traveling.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Culli (May 6, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> Good, you are Wyndham owner.  Open the on-line directory, read through pp308-327
> 
> Especially pp313-315.
> 
> ...



Thanks..........very interesting


----------



## Culli (May 6, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> Good, you are Wyndham owner.  Open the on-line directory, read through pp308-327
> 
> Especially pp313-315.
> 
> ...



After reviewing further I notice that not all points resorts are
available This leads me to believe only a select group of points resorts would be available to wyndham owners using RCI points?  For instance I know the DVC resorts are available in RCI pts but they don't show in the directory 

Thanks as $2400 is not cheap but if I can utilize RCI pts it might be something to consider.


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 6, 2009)

Culli said:


> After reviewing further I notice that not all points resorts are
> available This leads me to believe only a select group of points resorts would be available to wyndham owners using RCI points?  For instance I know the DVC resorts are available in RCI pts but they don't show in the directory
> .



The directory is out dated.  It is fixed for 2009 (maybe none check it, so it could be a list from 2006) You can get all RCI point resort expect Wyndham's own.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Culli (May 6, 2009)

Jya-Ning said:


> The directory is out dated.  It is fixed for 2009 (maybe none check it, so it could be a list from 2006) You can get all RCI point resort expect Wyndham's own.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Thank you for the update.....I would do it tomorrow if I wasn't worried that they would take away as that seems to be the trend with Wyndham and also my luck lately.


----------

